# Cigar shaped Flint



## jgunnsmith (May 15, 2013)

Found this in a field today.  Its probably about as big around as a nickel or quarter.  Any idea what it is?


----------



## drippin' rock (May 18, 2013)

Could it be a flaking tool?


----------



## Son (May 18, 2013)

Pecking hammerstone


----------



## dtala (May 19, 2013)

Son said:


> Pecking hammerstone



this^^^^


----------



## jgunnsmith (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## jgunnsmith (May 25, 2013)

*Didnt want to start another thread*

I found these today.  Can you help me ID the big one?  Its about 5 3/4 inches long, 2 1/4 wide and 3/4 thick.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2013)

That`s a big unfinished preform, and a nice one. By chance, did you find it in a cultivated field?


----------



## JustUs4All (May 25, 2013)

It does look like it has had a run in with a plow, don't it?


----------



## jgunnsmith (May 25, 2013)

Yes, we had been strip tilling our peanuts until last year. We broke 1100 acres with a turning plow last year, and now this year planting cotton I've found several arrowheads and such. I thought this looked like an unfinished piece, but then if you turn it sideways it looks like an axe head. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jgunnsmith (May 25, 2013)

What would it have been if they would have finished?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2013)

Be almost impossible to tell at the stage it is in. Reason I asked if it was found in a field was because in addition to the plow scar across the face, it has such a heavy patina on the stone. I think that fertilizer reacts with chert to bring it on more pronounced than what normal weather, elements, and time would.


----------



## jgunnsmith (May 25, 2013)

Ok. I think with the bigger tractors and equipment, we are plowing deeper than most fields have ever been plowed. Seems like we are finding a lot this year.


----------



## AliBubba (May 31, 2013)

The cigar shaped artifact (Pestle?) reminded me of a mortar shaped stone I had found. I guess the mortar was used for grinding something... not sure - what do you guys think?


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2013)

AliBubba said:


> The cigar shaped artifact (Pestle?) reminded me of a mortal shaped stone I had found. I guess the mortal was used for grinding something... not sure - what do you guys think?



I have always called those nutting stones.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 1, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> I have always called those nutting stones.



Yep


----------



## AliBubba (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Did some research and some believe the stones were used to hold the spindle for a fire-bow.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 2, 2013)

AliBubba said:


> Thanks for the info. Did some research and some believe the stones were used to hold the spindle for a fire-bow.



Hole is too big for that and not the right wear pattern.


----------



## bowyer (Jun 3, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Yep




Another yep for nutting stone


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 3, 2013)

That nutting stone looks like there has been recent abrasion in the bottom of the hollow.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 3, 2013)

The cigar shaped stone has some inconsistencies for a pecking stone as I am familiar with. Pecking stones have to be harder than the stone being pecked or they do not work. Every pecking stone I have found or successfully used has extensive wear. The stone shown is completely smooth on the ends not showing any use wear for pecking or knapping. From my experience, low grade cherts and quartz have produced the best pecking stones for greenstone, diabase and basalt axes/adzes. I have never seen one of these tools that have ground facets on the sides either. Maybe a specific grinding pestle for something where small amounts of material such as ochers or medicine? I am not sure.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 4, 2013)

The reason I didn't comment on the original pic is because I don't know what it is.  I have a piece that is similar and it has extensive grinding and polish on all sides.  It's not a pecking stone and has no wear.  From the amount of time the person put in to make it, it had to have some significant value.  It does not have river wear.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jun 6, 2013)

jgunnsmith said:


> Found this in a field today.  Its probably about as big around as a nickel or quarter.  Any idea what it is?



is that green paint on it?


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 6, 2013)

Russdaddy said:


> is that green paint on it?



I believe that is a type of algae.


----------



## AliBubba (Jun 7, 2013)

chehawknapper said:


> That nutting stone looks like there has been recent abrasion in the bottom of the hollow.



Correct... My grandkids were visiting and I put geranium flower peddles in it and gridded with a stick to made face paint for them...


----------

